# fórmulas magistrales (termino farmacéutico)



## José Navarro

quisiera saber la forma de conocer en alemán las fórmulas magistrales o medicamentos huérfanos, que son los que no se fabrican industrialmente y se siguen preparando por ciertos farmacéuticos autorizados por requerimiento del mercado


----------



## Geviert

Hola José, tienes que especificar en español el término que buscas exactamente (y ponerlo como título del hilo). Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## José Navarro

Geviert said:


> Hola José, tienes que especificar en español el término que buscas exactamente (y ponerlo como título del hilo). Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## José Navarro

Hola y gracias, Geviert. El témino del que busco la traducción es "fórmulas magistrales", que como explicaba son las medicinas que preparan farmacéuticos en sus laboratorios. También son conocidos en España como "medicamentos huérfanos", seguramente porque no los fabrica ningún laboratorio indiustrial


----------



## Geviert

Te sugiero que lo pongas como título del hilo (es una regla del foro, ayuda a los demás a saber el término en cuestión). 

El término en alemán que buscas es: _magistrale Rezeptur_ (ejemplo link).


----------



## José Navarro

Geviert said:


> Te sugiero que lo pongas como título del hilo (es una regla del foro, ayuda a los demás a saber el término en cuestión).
> 
> El término en alemán que buscas es: _magistrale Rezeptur_ (ejemplo link).



Muchas gracias por la ayuda, Geviert. ¿Estás relacionado con el mundo farmacéutico en Alemania?


----------



## Geviert

No José, simplemente he encontrado el térmimo rápidamente (debido a que traduzco textos).


----------



## José Navarro

Geviert said:


> No José, simplemente he encontrado el térmimo rápidamente (debido a que traduzco textos).



OK, muchas gracias de nuevo


----------

